# Colored coded lanes & cars



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

So now that I have my Tub Track up and running again I can start working on cars. One of the things I have done is I have some cars color coded to the lanes. It started with TYCO L amborghini's that I use to "warm up" the track. Then I did the JL Dodge Challengers. I also have a complete set of Aurora Dune Buggys.










Sorry for the blurry pictures.










I use the Hot Wheels 6 car cases to hold them.










I will be working on more cars, Model Motoring GTX, Dash Roadrunners, JL 'Cuda's, Hot Rods,.....

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Your cars look great! Would you post some pictures of your tub track?


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

I hope this works. It is a link to my photobucket album:



Marty
Martysville, OH


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Cool cars, cool track, cool pics. Thanks Marty.:thumbsup::hat::wave:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks!

A couple things. When I play back the video the video is WAY fast, but the sound is normal. Does this happen to anyone else?

Did anyone notice the car jumped slots at the end of the back straight? It landed in the next slot. I have controllers hooked to each lane so I just grabbed the correct controller and carried on. Then it did it again in the same curve so again, i just grabbed the next controller. Fun stuff!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

_*Ooooooh! *_

That's _*class*_.

No lane-color paper dot-stickers here, by heaven!

Nice purple dune buggy, by the way (he said, with a touch of envy).

-- D


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

Great track. Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Dslot said:


> _*Ooooooh! *_
> 
> That's _*class*_.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

Here is a little salt to rub in, It was *GIVEN* to me.:thumbsup:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*OOOOOoooooooooo*


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Marty said:


> Thanks!
> 
> A couple things. When I play back the video the video is WAY fast, but the sound is normal. Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> ...


Yes, the video stop about mid way through and the audio keeps going.:freak:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

buzzinhornet said:


> Yes, the video stop about mid way through and the audio keeps going.:freak:


Thanks. I contacted photobucket and I am waiting for a reply.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That is odd indeed. I've noticed when I shoot video it appears way faster than it was in real life. Never had a loading issue where the video and sound weren't in sync though..


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Awesome track... thanks for sharing!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice. Love the Tubby. I do that with the lane colors too sometimes, finding similarly matched cars in red, white, blue, and yellow for my 4-lane. 

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I have all tan cars for my dirt track.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

*Hot Rods!*

I started looking for original Hot Rods in as many colors as I could, then I realized I have a bunch of Dash Super Modifieds in various colors. I don't want 6 Super Modifieds running around, so I decided to run them as Hot Rods. I will still use the nerf bars, I mean bumpers, but I haven't decided what headers I want to use. I will try the SM's headers with the side bars removed. I am still missing a green one. Dash has a Chrome Green, but I don't think Dash made a normal green. I guess I'll break down and buy a can of paint. I'll have to make some windshields too.



















I used NOS Hot Rod/Dune Buggy chassis. I changed the front tires to the narrow truck tires.

I did find out some of the Dash SM's had shorter posts!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

That is a kaleidoscope of cool cars there.Looks good.
>Tom<


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks!
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hey Marty ,
those are some very nice assortments of cars for the tubby ! I've enjoyed seeing what all ya got to show. Awhile back i did up some IROC tires and rims for our mutual buddy Dave Jordan . Those were done with his Tubby in mind as he wanted to hold some IROC races on it . Next time you get together with him at either place see about those cars ! Pics of the tires and rims are below but don't do justice to the cars.

Bear :wave: *


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Heres a pic of my set of SG+ Dash Camaros used for when friends come over.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Years ago i used to cast a chappy that i did up a set of IROC bodies for my old Maxtrack. Same went for some Stangs and a few other assorted bodies. That went well with me already doing that with tires and rims so i enjoyed the look . As Marty shows here it's a lot cooler to see than dots or tape on a roof running around the track !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Slowly but surely, step by step, inch by inch,... Oh wait. Wrong routine.

Anyway I finall painted a SM body green. I just have to paint the trim to finish it. I tried using the original HR style headers, but using Dash bodies they rub the front tires. I decided to use the SM headers as originally planned. I had some Dash HR also so I stole the windshields. I only have one roadster so if anyone has 5 roll bars with the aligmnent pins still attached I would be interested in buying them.:wave:. I have enough drivers I need to apint them also.










Thanks,
Marty
Marysville, OH



Marty said:


> I started looking for original Hot Rods in as many colors as I could, then I realized I have a bunch of Dash Super Modifieds in various colors. I don't want 6 Super Modifieds running around, so I decided to run them as Hot Rods. I will still use the nerf bars, I mean bumpers, but I haven't decided what headers I want to use. I will try the SM's headers with the side bars removed. I am still missing a green one. Dash has a Chrome Green, but I don't think Dash made a normal green. I guess I'll break down and buy a can of paint. I'll have to make some windshields too.
> 
> I used NOS Hot Rod/Dune Buggy chassis. I changed the front tires to the narrow truck tires.
> 
> ...


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice Tubby, nice fleet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

TBI said:


> Nice Tubby, nice fleet! :thumbsup:


Thanks!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

The 'rods are our next project. We just could not resist doing wreckers for each lane though


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

beast1624 said:


> The 'rods are our next project. We just could not resist doing wreckers for each lane though


Now that is WAY KOOL!! Are those Bruces bodies?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes. Got them about a year and a half ago, decals are from RRR and the detail/painting was done by my friend Bill Gilmore. Chassis are NOS buggy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dont know how I missed your thread Marty. 

Aswome tubby,:thumbsup: cool cars and color coded!!!! I love it!!! :freak:

And beast those are some sweet tow rigs!!!!  I just grabbed 4 off of Bruce's bud Ray and can't wait to get em!!!

I love the dune buggies too!!!!! p;ease take better pictures 

Good stuff bro. I loves me a Tubby


----------



## suckfish (Feb 25, 2008)

cool looking cars and track thanks for posting Oh keep them coming


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

OK, so now I painted a purple and a green Green Hornet, a purple Ford J, and a yellow and a green Merc to complete these groups.










I wasn't real happy with the way the stripes on the purple Ford J came out. That is until I compared it with an original. Mine looks just as bad, or good,...... what ever.

Now I just gotta get started on some chassis so when spring comes and I open the Tubbie again I'll be ready!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

You have a nice bunch of racers there. Nice work. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Marty I knew those dash hot rods looked familiar, I seen them on the hamb. LOL. By the way they look awesome as do the mercs.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

SlickRick said:


> Marty I knew those dash hot rods looked familiar, I seen them on the hamb. LOL. By the way they look awesome as do the mercs.


Thanks!

Yep! The Hot Rod toys thread!

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=537747

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

